# R4 DS Firmware version 1.14



## 486 (Dec 19, 2007)

Update R4 v1.14 kernel  2007-12-19
1?Solved the 1834 problem

http://www.r4ds.com/download-en.htm


----------



## enigmaindex (Dec 19, 2007)

It's good to know that the R4 team hasn't abandoned R4 users. Guess its better than nothing.


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 19, 2007)

See, I knew the R4 team would give us users an update real quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 19, 2007)

Beat me to the punch, man. XD

Hooray for the R4 team!

English link: http://r4ds.com/soft/english/English-1.14.rar


----------



## Jay Boy (Dec 19, 2007)

Good update.


----------



## Hairy (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta love the support! Thanks for the link Twiffles!


----------



## JPH (Dec 19, 2007)

Dang...that's good service - the ROM hasn't even been out for a day!


----------



## the_joeba (Dec 19, 2007)

Yay! If I get to 1.15 before the end of the year, my master promised to release me!


----------



## ackers (Dec 19, 2007)

Not often someone makes their first post in the news section. Am I the only one with suspicions this 486 user is a member of the r4 team?


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 20, 2007)

R4 team member or not, http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=69246


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 20, 2007)

anyone else getting black screens when booting moonshell?


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 20, 2007)

Works for me. Which version of moonshell are you using?


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 20, 2007)

the version that comes with 1.14


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 20, 2007)

I've tried that and the version that came with M3 Simply 1.10, and they both work.

Did you remember to delete the _DS_MENU.SYS file when you updated?


----------



## Nero (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> Not often someone makes their first post in the news section. Am I the only one with suspicions this 486 user is a member of the r4 team?



You're not the only one.

He/She probably is.. Maybe we can ask (486) some questions! Like about future updates.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 20 2007 said:


> I've tried that and the version that came with M3 Simply 1.10, and they both work.
> 
> Did you remember to delete the _DS_MENU.SYS file when you updated?


yep...
black screens..
I'll try deleting some of the other junk from the root that might be messing stuff up

edit-
just realized I can still boot the _DS_MSHL.NDS from the directory browser
this is weird..


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 20, 2007)

Are you launching Moonshell via the middle button in the startup screen? If so, try launching it from the game menu (you'll have to press select to make it show the hidden files).


Edit: So it works when you launch it from the file menu, but not when you launch it from the middle button?

Edit 2: Try deleting _DS_MENU.DAT and _DS_MENU.SYS and copying the .DAT file to the card again. I had something similar happen with the 3in1 ExpPack Tool (which I have set to the middle button), and that fixed it.


----------

